# Life is either a daring adventure or nothing



## bellmoon14

Please translate the following phrase into Hebrew thank you!
Life is either a daring adventure or nothing


----------



## arielipi

החיים הם הרפתקה נועזת או לא כלום
hakhayim hem harpatka no'ezet o lo chlum.


----------



## bellmoon14

Thank you for the translation. Im trying to get this phrase as a tattoo. Would the form you trabslated in be okay as a tattoo? It woyldnt sound awkward?


----------



## bellmoon14

Can you translate it in female form please?


----------



## arielipi

It is not related to either sex.


----------



## Drink

Side question, do people actually pronounce לא כלום as "lo chlum" rather than "lo klum"?


----------



## Albert Schlef

Drink said:


> Side question, do people actually pronounce לא כלום as "lo chlum" rather than "lo klum"?



It's tough to answer this because people don't normally use "לא כלום" (it's high register). Se we don't "remember" how they pronounce it.

So, to answer your question I've just written two sentences on paper and asked my brother to read them aloud. They were:

‎* על אחת כמה וכמה.‎
‎* המון רעש על לא כלום.‎

He read the first correctly ("kaMA vekhaMA"). I was surprised!

  But he failed on the second (he read "lo klum"). I'd imagine that's how most people, certainly the young, would pronounce it. Maybe I'll repeat the exercise later with my sister.

(BTW, people do pronounce "כמו כן" and "אף על פי כן" correctly.)


----------



## arielipi

Isnt it kama uchama?


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> Isnt it kama uchama?



כ is not one of the בומ"ף letters, nor does it have a shva under it.


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> Side question, do people actually pronounce לא כלום as "lo chlum" rather than "lo klum"?


I guess the former is more common, or maybe even. It's idiomatic.


----------

